# ***Gonzo Tuning GTTx series turbo for TFSI/TSI***



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Gonzo Tuning is PROUD to announce that we are currently in the developing and testing face of our new GTTx bolt on turbo series for the TFSI/TSI. Our previous efforts were quite successful utilizing 1.8T/20V platform; that said, we are expecting even better results utilizing VAG's newer, more efficient direct injection technology, and MUCH more efficient cylinder head design. 

Our upgrade package will consist of an OEM quality, bolt on upgrade for the 2.0T TFSI, and TSI motors; with a longitudinal program soon to follow.

This new program will be dubbed "GTTx" series which will feature billet compressor wheels across ALL platforms for which it will be offered. This revolutionary turbo upgrade kit will consist of our revolutionary turbocharger, advanced software (which is unmatched in the industry with regards to smooth driveability, power, and glitch free operation) and fueling at a VERY compeitive price point. 

Our software features advanced custom code; such as boost by gear, adjustable launch control, 2step, no lift shift, shift light, and much more. We were one of the firsts (if not THE first) tuner to release these features on the VAG market which has been a staple of our well known software. 

We are currently looking for testers; so if you wanted to fit a K04/hybrid turbo to your car, are willing to document the whole process, and do datalogging for us; please message either Jeff, or myself. 

I will update this thread periodically with new information on our kit as it becomes available.

If you have any questions, don't be afraid to air them; either in this thread, or via PM  

Thanks, Gonz


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Pm'd


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

02GTI-VR6-same1 said:


> Just like I thought. Right on schedule after the butchering of the Frankenturbo thread just coincidence this thread is started. So obvious since the Frankenturbo thread had been going for 6 months and not a peep about being "concerned" of customers getting scammed. Gonzo would have probably stolen a lot of customers away had this thread just been started and OUR thread (us with Frankenturbo) been left alone (by whoever). Good luck all the same. The more products the better but its obvious what is going on here tactic wise.


Honestly, your a bit off base. The timing is really nothing more than a coincedence. Gonzo was just given Advertiser status. Thats why your just seeing it now. But I can see it would be difficult to convince some of you regardless. Remember, I DO run an F23. And If I had to do it over again, I would go with Gonzo. Take that FWIW.
eace:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

02GTI-VR6-same1 said:


> Just like I thought. Right on schedule after the butchering of the Frankenturbo thread just coincidence this thread is started. So obvious since the Frankenturbo thread had been going for 6 months and not a peep about being "concerned" of customers getting scammed. Gonzo would have probably stolen a lot of customers away had this thread just been started and OUR thread (us with Frankenturbo) been left alone (by whoever). Good luck all the same. The more products the better but its obvious what is going on here tactic wise.


You'll find that the power, reliability, and price point of our cohesive system will speak for itself.

That said; There's quite a difference between "bashing", and 'airing an advertiser's long buried dirty laundry'.


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice to see another unit on the market, all competition is good IMHO..

My I ask what spec hybrid you are running and anticipated bhp figures?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Beachbuggy said:


> Nice to see another unit on the market, all competition is good IMHO..
> 
> My I ask what spec hybrid you are running and anticipated bhp figures?


I truly hate to be vague, but specs cannot be released yet; as the system has yet to be brought to market. Obviously we'd like to protect our investment in R&D More details will be included when we release the early prototypes. 

HP figures will be on par with other systems available to the market, and due to our proprietary packaged 'system'; we hope to eclipse the other offerings in both hp, drivability, and most importantly RELIABILITY :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Subscribed opcorn:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I can't wait. Gonzo has tuned a few cars for me, and i'm more than happy with the service I receive.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I can't wait. Gonzo has tuned a few cars for me, and i'm more than happy with the service I receive.


 Right on. Thank you :thumbup:

First test unit available has been _*TAKEN*_. There is two more left. Also need a test car for the longitudinal turbo setup. PM for more details.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I can't wait. Gonzo has tuned a few cars for me, and i'm more than happy with the service I receive.


Same here:thumbup:
Switching to Gonzo from one of the major tuning companies was the best thing I could've done. Night and day difference. I have no doubt that everyone will be as happy with the services, products and support. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> Same here:thumbup:
> Switching to Gonzo from one of the major tuning companies was the best thing I could've done. Night and day difference. I have no doubt that everyone will be as happy with the services, products and support. :beer:


 Thanks for the kind words :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the kind words :thumbup:


^^this guy is something else. :sly:


I went from being the biggest hater; to a god damn fanboy in like 5 minutes of driving a Gonzo tuned car

I've been around for almost 20 yrs of the 1.8T, and this guy is bar none, the BEST tuner period..

I've prototyped stuff for PES, AWE, GIAC, etc. I've been there; done that, and this guy is amazing. You can't go wrong. A bad gonzo tune is better than anything else on the market. A good gonzo tune will blow your mind.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

PM'd


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

so the sales pitch as been started

how about some data on these puppies and logs/dyno's showing what they can achieve over the std k03 and k04 units?

thx


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Its on the 'other' site.:laugh:


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

Idk if your looking for a tsi car but my dsg cc has the k03 ripped off it right now. Im very interested in this. Thank you.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kylegti07 (Apr 4, 2012)

hey i have an 07 fsi gti and id love to part of testing!!! what are the costs?


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Im in too- PM sent. Can install asap


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Is this another K04/K16 hybrid? What differentiates this one, I read somewhere something about a billet wheel?


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

I would be interested in testing, I'm assuming you guys do your own tune ?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> Its on the 'other' site.:laugh:


'other' site?

you lost me.. I must have missed something... where's that then?

The advert is here..
Some data, plots, dynos would be welcomed 

I like data and facts myself.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

The whole, hey can we strap this mystery turbo onto your motor thing isn't really for me. Not a fan of the issues that come with early adopters.

Some information would be swell here.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Rub-ISH said:


> PM'd


 Replied :thumbup:


badger5 said:


> so the sales pitch as been started
> 
> how about some data on these puppies and logs/dyno's showing what they can achieve over the std k03 and k04 units?
> Not a sales thread. That will come soon.
> ...


 This is not a sales thread. We will release all that data on the actual sales thread once we officially release the kit.


skyrolla89 said:


> Idk if your looking for a tsi car but my dsg cc has the k03 ripped off it right now. Im very interested in this. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


 We are not looking for TSI's just yet, but we will keep you in mind when we do.


kylegti07 said:


> hey i have an 07 fsi gti and id love to part of testing!!! what are the costs?


 PM sent :thumbup:


big_c02 said:


> Im in too- PM sent. Can install asap


 PM repllied :thumbup:


GTI2Slow said:


> Is this another K04/K16 hybrid? What differentiates this one, I read somewhere something about a billet wheel?


 Yes its a billet wheel. I will release more info very soon.


pootey said:


> I would be interested in testing, I'm assuming you guys do your own tune ?


 Yes sir. Custom in house tune.


GTI2Slow said:


> The whole, hey can we strap this mystery turbo onto your motor thing isn't really for me. Not a fan of the issues that come with early adopters.
> 
> Some information would be swell here.


 Sorry that you feel this way. You can PM me for more info.

This is a proven combo. We just need 2 or 3 testers so we can finish developing and refining the software and make sure that the kit works 100% as intended. In turn, the early adopters get a good a really good deal on the kit.

We did the exact same thing with the GTT for the 1.8T/20v and it was a complete success so we are taking the same approach with the 2.0T.


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

What is a hopefully goal to reach when it comes to power?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

skyrolla89 said:


> What is a hopefully goal to reach when it comes to power?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


 340-360whp/300-320ft.lbs on stock injectors. 350-360whp/360-370ft.lbs on S3 injectors for TFSI.
TSI should be even better.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

This thread is making me excited. Can't freakin wait for my mystery box.:wave:


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 340-360whp/300-320ft.lbs on stock injectors. 350-360whp/360-370ft.lbs on S3 injectors for TFSI.
> TSI should be even better.


Definately interested in this

I'm currently in a APR k04 setup with supporting mods 


will this turbo require dv reroute? or can i get rid of the dv re-route with this turbo

i'm game for this since i have vagcom and i'm pretty good with Datalogging

let me know if you guys need another test car


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Stock location :thumbup: 

I still have room for one more tester.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

So there's no available data showing what these can do that you can share?

You have launched it on here.. have'nt you?

sounds like your in testing phase still? Whats your estimate on some results being available?

Is this a hardware or hardware + software (package) only type thing

thanks


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That's not really a question, but thanks for voicing your opinion


deleted to keep THIS thread on topic


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

badger5 said:


> So there's no available data showing what these can do that you can share?
> 
> You have launched it on here.. have'nt you?
> 
> ...


 I do not want to release any info until the product is released. I don't see how this is an issue.

It will be sold as a kit with turbo, software, and fueling (for those that wish to upgrade their injectors).

I already gave estimates on power a few posts above you and if you read the original post again, you will see that we are looking for testers. If you have any more questions and cannot find the info in this thread, PM me.

Thank you.


02GTI-VR6-same1 said:


> deleted to keep THIS thread on topic


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I do not want to release any info until the product is released. I don't see how this is an issue.
> 
> It will be sold as a kit with turbo, software, and fueling (for those that wish to upgrade their injectors).
> 
> ...



So not being sold as turbo only Is this correct?
software I can do myself

thx


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

What hardware is required to run this turbo? DP, HPFP?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

badger5 said:


> So not being sold as turbo only Is this correct?
> software I can do myself
> 
> thx


This turbo won't be available ala' carte' Bill. Vendor requests are best dealt with via Email or PM



Tutti57 said:


> What hardware is required to run this turbo? DP, HPFP?
> 
> Thanks


A 3" downpipe is highly recommended, and you WILL need a hpfp.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh really, no HPFP??

I am one of the early adopters, just waiting on my replacement ECU to send to you guys. Im running the 3" DP and an autotech HPFP at 130 bar on Stage 2+ tune. Huge improvement in midrange torque with the HPFP upgrade when I went from 2 to 2+. 

APR has always stated that the fueling runs out on the stock turbo..surprised that you guys can get around it? Or is it just that you will release another program for those of us that have a HPFP?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

big_c02 said:


> Oh really, no HPFP??
> 
> I am one of the early adopters, just waiting on my replacement ECU to send to you guys. Im running the 3" DP and an autotech HPFP at 130 bar on Stage 2+ tune. Huge improvement in midrange torque with the HPFP upgrade when I went from 2 to 2+.
> 
> APR has always stated that the fueling runs out on the stock turbo..surprised that you guys can get around it? Or is it just that you will release another program for those of us that have a HPFP?


I edited my earlier post. A hpfp is required. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

No worries. Just wanted to make sure 

So stoked to receive my turbo!!! Anything you can share on the software, regarding the power curves and its affect on stock rods?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

big_c02 said:


> No worries. Just wanted to make sure
> 
> So stoked to receive my turbo!!! Anything you can share on the software, regarding the power curves and its affect on stock rods?


Our rod safe tunes dial out the low rpm torque spike. You'll experience a hard, linear pull all the way to redline.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I am currently running an OEM K04 with REVO's S3 tune. I would be interested and have J Hines in the area who is a fantastic tech and has installed hundreds of FSI turbos. Do you guys plan on offering any fueling solution for the low side? That's what I'm tangling with at the moment. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

SmithersSP said:


> I am currently running an OEM K04 with REVO's S3 tune. I would be interested and have J Hines in the area who is a fantastic tech and has installed hundreds of FSI turbos. Do you guys plan on offering any fueling solution for the low side? That's what I'm tangling with at the moment. :banghead:


If we do offer it; this will be our offering :beer:

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_45&products_id=836


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Gotcha. I'm working with [email protected] on lining up a TTRS pump and trying the level sensor swap. From what I've read sofar it works great. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

So it looks like we are OK on stock LPFP up to 350 whp?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I believe so. I think it depends on the condition of your pump? I doubt I'm exceeding 350 but I'm still getting massive fuel cuts.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Tuning SEEMS to be a big part of this; as various tuners are getting differing results with the factory fuel system. Hence why we're being cautious with our release of these products. 

We'd prefer to release our products a little later, and offer something solid, possibly losing a little market share; rather than push them to market, and end up with dozens of frustrated customers.


----------



## CLP76 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Testing*

Sent you guys a pm :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

CLP76 said:


> Sent you guys a pm :beer:


Received:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:wave:

One is not like the other


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If we do offer it; this will be our offering :beer:
> 
> http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_45&products_id=836


this option starves under a 1/4th of a tank, btw. The ttrs would be a better option to focus your efforts.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

:thumbup: on the effort already given. Can't wait to open my front door to the box carrying this bad boy. Picking up the head tomorrow (new valve guides and seals). With all the other goodies I bought, this thing is gonna move. :snowcool: My wife better be happy.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't wait to install this. I fear for my OEM clutch


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Gonna slap mine on this weekend. I've been lagging due to the sealant of the cam cage. Seems only one person is using something other than stock.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah I would use the oem stuff. Just in case...dont want to risk it on something as important as that. 

Do us a favor and document some pics of your install so we know what to look for. Ill be doing mine the weekend after next.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Another bump in the road. The cam cage bolts look to be torque to yield. So now I gotta order a set of those. FML :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Look forward to seeing your product release:thumbup:. If my OE K04 ever gives me trouble, may throw OE injectors back in and go this route. And definitely looking to run your GTT on my 1.8T stroker build that's going into my MK1 Rabbit. Just have to finish the engine building and start saving for the turbo kit 
J. Hines


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

jhines_06gli said:


> Look forward to seeing your product release:thumbup:. If my OE K04 ever gives me trouble, may throw OE injectors back in and go this route. And definitely looking to run your GTT on my 1.8T stroker build that's going into my MK1 Rabbit. Just have to finish the engine building and start saving for the turbo kit
> J. Hines


Shoot me a pm, and I can lock you in at a nice price


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me a pm, and I can lock you in at a nice price


Will do. I have talked with Gonzo before on doing a custom tune(FSI) for me on my RS4 fueling stuff and K04. But haven't made it up North to see you guys yet. I wanna see how far the K04 an be pushed :laugh: . Just might need to go ahead and drop in rods before going too far. It's at 198,000 miles anyway. But still going strong.

The Rabbit engine will hopefully get kicked into gear early next year after my VR6 stuff is all sorted out and installed. Too many projects, not enough cash....sucks!
J. Hines


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

This stuff is as bad as a drug addiction man! :laugh:


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This stuff is as bad as a drug addiction man! :laugh:


I know! Sadly I work on them all day as a profession, then go home and work on them all night for a hobby. I have some serious issues :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

jhines_06gli said:


> I know! Sadly I work on them all day as a profession, then go home and work on them all night for a hobby. I have some serious issues :banghead:


You're not alone man, a lot of us have the same 'problem' :laugh:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You're not alone man, a lot of us have the same 'problem' :laugh:




Cars are better than any street drug, and most of it's legal. :laugh:


Bolts in hand, just waiting now on some damn sealant... I want this done already.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Picking up the cam adjuster bolt today along with a cam sprocket bolt. Hopefully I can have the head on tomorrow and get some installed turbo picks up. Fingers crossed :beer:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I guess I will post u the first set of install pics. Don't mind my Sh**ty photography, I had to build the cylinder head the same night too. I going with a vacuum type DV, I haven't had the best luck with the electric ones. But the install was straight forward, everything bolted up like stock. Once my few secret parts come in I will finish up the intake install and get some data. In the meantime I will finish my 5 year anniversary gift for my wife, a fully rebuilt cabby with a VR6 swap 9:1 compression w/ turbo kit sitting on the shelf.


----------



## jmusa83 (May 26, 2008)

*Price!*

Can u let me know how much is gonna be? [email protected]


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I guess I will post u the first set of install pics. Don't mind my Sh**ty photography, I had to build the cylinder head the same night too. I going with a vacuum type DV, I haven't had the best luck with the electric ones. But the install was straight forward, everything bolted up like stock. Once my few secret parts come in I will finish up the intake install and get some data. In the meantime I will finish my 5 year anniversary gift for my wife, a fully rebuilt cabby with a VR6 swap 9:1 compression w/ turbo kit sitting on the shelf.


Did the turbo outlet mount up to the stock hoses with no issue? On that note, did anything stock not fit perfectly?


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

So any more details about fitment ? was it 100% plug and play ?

How's the quality of the turbine ? it says OEM quality, but does this mean a modified borg warner k04 or a chinese manufactured one like FT ?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

mfractala3 said:


> So any more details about fitment ? was it 100% plug and play ?
> 
> How's the quality of the turbine ? it says OEM quality, but does this mean a modified borg warner k04 or a chinese manufactured one like FT ?


You'd be surprised where the OEM stuff is made. Quality here isn't a concern


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry guys, I troll the 1.8t/Forced Induction sections and hardly check this section.

As far as the turbo mounting up, works just like stock. No issues. The oil/coolant lines work the same. No issues. The only thing that I noticed is that the oem k03 bracket to block doesn't work as the unit is more k04. No big deal if you own a welder. Cut and tack, then reweld the oem bracket. Other than that it would be a stockish bolt on. I have custom IC piping to a front mount so I have to do a few things but nothing to cry about. As far as looks go the blades on the turbo look great I cant complain. Even the IE DV block off plate went on smoothly. The quality looks legit.

If you guys need some more install pics or have questions feel free to post up here I have sub'd to the thread.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Been working my rear end off today to get this project finished. Car starts w/o fluid leaks, need that darn booster hose rubber seal though. Gonna order a new line monday. All my toys have been installed, hopefully everything works out ok, but I'm sure Gonzo can get the tune spot on. It would be his first time for me. :wave:


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

i cannot wait to get mine installed! really looking forward to your first impressions on it. My GTTx build will be starting spring time. canadian winters succk


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Well software is under development. So far so good. Everything looks good.

I'll post some logs/pretty graphs soon since that's what everyone goes crazy for


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Vroom vroom

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, looks like we just found the limit of the stock HPFP + S3 injectors + RS4 PRV. We cannot go above 20psi without the fuel rail pressure dipping very low.

This turbo is a monsta


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

When u say stock hpfp..ur talking about a rebuilt one or apr hpfp right? Cuz as you know the stock ones experience fuel cuts on of off the shelf stage 2+ tunes for the k03s for our cars. 

Keep us posted on the development tho! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I mean bone stock HPFP. Fuel pressure dips to 80-90bar at WOT 

An Autotech upgrade or an APR HPFP would fix this very easily.


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

sahweeet. I already have my apr hpfp and rs4 prv...just need to source injectors. Cant wait to start the build. the GTTx is just staring at me begging to get slapped on


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

You're gonna love it. I'm super happy already and I don't even have the HPFP yet. But next week I'm ordering that BIZNATCH. It's pulls like a bat out hell. Vroom Vroom


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> You're gonna love it. I'm super happy already and I don't even have the HPFP yet. But next week I'm ordering that BIZNATCH. It's pulls like a bat out hell. Vroom Vroom


When u expecting to have the hpfp installed?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Should have it ordered sometime next week. Building a VR66 3.0 turbo so money is pulled in multiple directions. But as soon as I get it installed trust me I will post up so info. Car is still doing well, daily driving it too. Turbo is doing it's job, fun little street car. 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey gonzo, the wga preload is alrdy set on the gttx bfor delivery? Wats it set at and will it need adjustment do u think?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

zecgti said:


> Hey gonzo, the wga preload is alrdy set on the gttx bfor delivery? Wats it set at and will it need adjustment do u think?


Should be set when you get it but it never hurts to double check once you install it by bypassing the N75 and running off the actuator crack pressure.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Super overdue but the fuel pump will be installed Thursday night so hopefully we can get some more info added to this thread by the weekend.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

HPFP installed, man oh man this turbo/tune is getting better and better. Car pulls nasty till redline.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

:beer:


*Text for orders and customer support 24/7 908-259-4860*


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> HPFP installed, man oh man this turbo/tune is getting better and better. Car pulls nasty till redline.


Awesome! Whats ur boost gauge reading like? spiking and holding 
Getting my tuned ecu shortly, will definitely post my results & dynos in the spring time
I think i have the exact setup as you (regarding supporting mods)


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Car and smooth, boost is steady, no crazy spikes (1-2 psi max). I will let Gonzo release the numbers (boost, hp, etc.) it's a work in progress. But I will release a mod list shortly, I can't even remember WTH is even on the car as it's my wifes daily.


----------



## papadubsack (Mar 15, 2013)

updates on these?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

If I already have an S3/K04 setup will there be a package with just the turbo and relevant software?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

papadubsack said:


> updates on these?




Sorry been doing a mild widebody on the car, getting ready for Wuste. Should be back up and running within a week or two.


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

EDIT: situation solved, thanks gonz


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

zecgti said:


> Hey gonzo, when r u planning on sending the ecu thats already been paid for? U guys completely stopped responding to all emails and texts..this is unbelievable..



So are you asking for a new ecu or yours that you sent in


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

lol gonzo isn't trustworthy. pretty sure you should have figured that out before you gave him money.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Pure.Dope said:


> lol gonzo isn't trustworthy. pretty sure you should have figured that out before you gave him money.


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> So are you asking for a new ecu or yours that you sent in


lol..i just want the ecu that was sent in back with the tune so i can slap this gttx on.
Gonz got back to me..he was having some technical issues with the flasher..should be sent shortly though. 
Thanks Gonz!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Cool glad you got it handled. :thumbup:


----------



## Pure.Dope (Mar 26, 2009)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


>


I like it:thumbup:


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Cool glad you got it handled. :thumbup:


Me too! Will definitely post updates and dyno results when its all said and done! Im excited! Warm weather is here, time to bang some gears!


----------



## I_Run_The_AV (Mar 14, 2013)

Any updates on this?


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

Any update for us TSI folks?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

The fsi has over 20k on the turbo as its a daily. Still running strong as day one.

Sent via phone by thumb entry


----------

